# Recommended oil for ceramic bearings?



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

Just curious. I'm running the ceramic Boca Bearings in my curados. I currently rinse the reels off and hit them with Reel Magic after each trip and then a bit of Rem Oil prior to going out next time. Works for the most part.

Are there any recommendations as to other oils to use? Just curious as to the options.

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

Either Quantum Hot Sauce or Oust-met oil is the best thing for spool bearings. Hot Sauce will last a little longer than the Oust. But just remember very little goes a loooog way

Chris


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Boca brand high speed oil. Its in there Lightning lube series.....for fishing. It comes in a syringe so its easy to apply a small amount.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Ceramics only need corrosion protection. Any heavy oil will slow them down and the benefit is lost. I think that what you're doing sounds right. The rem oil is super thin so it won't slow it down but will keep it from rusting.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Correct Pro Reel! You want to use a light viscosity oil with ceramics. I use a blend of Royal Purple. It's not sold to too many places from what I've heard. You can use Reel Butter, yellow rocketfuel, ect. With the ceramics I butter my finger with the oil and rub the bearing over it a few times then spin it on a punch to get the oil on the inside coated . Too much oil will slow it down and defeat the purpose like Pro Reel said..


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I appreciate it and I'm sure my reels will as well:cheers:


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Try TSI 301, it works great for bearings and is a whole lot cheaper than Quantum Hot Sauce and other lubes on the market.

http://www.tsi301.com/

Other recomended sources,

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1037.0


----------

